# chakra healing



## fieldsmatt31 (Dec 16, 2009)

oh ya and you might find learning about the chakras very useful. its what makes us feel human. its what makes us feel connected to our self and the earth. the more you awaken these "chakras" the more free your energy will be and thus the more love and peace you experience. cant force anything though, can only surrender to the inner life and listen, watch it, so you can see. it will love you and heal you. it doesnt involve any struggle, you dont even have to think about it, just listen and watch it and become aware. any struggle will block your energy and create anxiety. surrender to consciousness. that is what you truely are.

enjoy life. enjoy consciousness.

good diet is helpful. exercise is helpful. any thing thats gonna help you get the energy within flowing should help. get the oxygen flowing, blood pumping. that is what life is, become familiar with it, become familiar with your self. and take care of your self.

ive written a lot about things that will help you stop blocking and repressing emotions, feelings (or energy), after all that is what got us into this mess to begin with. in the end, you are consciousness. you are the body. you do have feelings, sensations, and emotions. they may seem very dull, almost numb, without contrast. but we are designed to have emotions, feelings, love. you are a human being. a manifestation of consciousness. maybe we have to stop blocking, ignoring, and repressing the energy within (feelings, emotions). you will learn to free that energy. when energy is free flowing there is love. that is what love is.

trust the human design, it will heal when we allow it to. the human design has more wisdom than rational thinking.

dont struggle with it, cant force nothing, surrender your desires to feel more and be more because trying to feel more, be more, or experience more will cause struggle, tension, conflict, anxiety, and ultimately more feelings of "depersonalization". experience what is, allow the energy within to flow, accept what is without struggling and the only thing that can happen is that you will heal and become more present. stop blocking, reperessing, and trying to change it, accept what is right now, silent your mind, and allow the energy of consciousness to heal, awaken and glow, you will become more present. the more present you become into the now, the more familiar you will become with your self. surrender to consciousness in the present. be what you already are and learn to become aware and more awakened.

try not to worry too much, worry causes fear and negative thoughts. negative thoughts cause more fear. it can be relentless, on and on. fear will destroy consciousness.

YOU CANT FORCE ANYTHING WHEN IT COMES TO CONSCIOUSNESS. YOU CANT EXPERIENCE AN IDEAL. YOU ARE NOT A THOUGHT. YOU ARE YOU RIGHT NOW. YOU CAN NOT EXPERIENCE A THOUGHT. A THOUGHT IS NOT REALITY. A THOUGHT IS ONLY A THOUGHT. EVERYTHING YOU NEED, YOU ALREADY HAVE. SURRENDER.

the only action necessary is "non-action". those who seek nothing have everything to gain. if you want more control of your conscious experience, surrender all desires and intentions to control it. it is already controlled naturally. not that we shouldnt learn. wisdom will give us insights and show us things like everything is perfect. wisdom can show us how to live. human consciousness is designed to experience life, emotions, feelings, sensations. blame creation, blame nature, blame evolution, blame God. your consciousness can and is meant to illuminate. trust in it, and it will.

oh and medicine can be great. anything thats gonna help you relax and feel more comfortable is wonderful.


----------



## Mario (Oct 26, 2009)

fieldsmatt31 said:


> oh ya and you might find learning about the chakras very useful. its what makes us feel human. its what makes us feel connected to our self and the earth. the more you awaken these "chakras" the more free your energy will be and thus the more love and peace you experience. cant force nothing though, can only surrender to that inner life and listen and watch it. it will love you and heal you. it doesnt involve any struggle. any struggle will block your energy and create anxiety. surrender to consciousness. that is what you truely are.
> 
> enjoy life. enjoy consciousness.
> 
> good diet is helpful. exercise is helpful. any thing thats gonna help you get the energy within flowing should help. get the oxygen flowing, blood pumping. after all that is life. take care of your self.


I would add that Hatha Yoga would be a good way to make the energy flow through your chakras without causing any harm to yourself.For that,one should find a very good yogi master


----------

